# Budget non-gaming build



## Josh2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

I found this article at pcmag.com:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2331360,00.asp

I'm thinking of building this nifty little computer and running Linux. It fits my budget perfectly and I believe it would be capable of everything I intend to use it for. All I'm really hoping it to be able to do is web browsing, email, word processing, organizing my photos, playing the random flash game, watching videos on youtube and video game reviews on IGN. All my gaming, after this coming Christmas, will be done on an XBox 360 so gaming functionality is not something I need. 

Is there any parts you would swap for different ones? Do you feel this to be a quality build for what I'm needing? Thanks in advance for any advice you might have.


Edit: Thought I better just go ahead and add a list of the components listed in the article.

# Shuttle "G7" Chassis K48 barebones kit

# Intel 1.8-GHz Celeron 430 (Conroe) processor 

# 1GB Crucial DDR2 memory 

# 80GB Western Digital Caviar 

# Lite-On dual-layered DVD ± RW drive

# Ubuntu 8.04


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhhhh I am not shuttle lover ........ I would look to the Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L or GA-EP35-DS3L

and the Intel E4300 processor will kill that celeron


----------



## Josh2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

Would I not be looking at a higher price using the parts you suggested? It appears that processor would be quite a bit pricier. Are there other parts you would suggest in the same price range as those originally listed?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Intel E2100 cpu for $70.00 something .................. your original spec above really is a very lame horse ............... you can do alot better for a modest increase in your budget


----------



## Josh2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I'll just have to do a bunch more research. It's a bit difficult for me to figure out what will work on my own as I'm not really able to decipher whether certain parts are actually compatible. I suppose this is why I jumped on the build in the article given the price and the exact parts list. Is there a place you would recommend where I could learn about all the different specs and how to determine compatibility? 

Thanks for the advice, much appreciation.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

compatability isnt really the tripping stone for you ........ its quality of components

look for socket 775 motherboard (stick with asus or gigabyte

ddr2 ram - pc6400

pci express video card

Intel cpu starting with "E"


dont overlook the mwave.com / click refurbished / then click on part

save plenty of money with no risk ...................... I have bought hordes of parts from there and always very happy with my purchase


----------



## Josh2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

I understand compatibility is not an issue with the original parts listed. What I mean is I would like to better understand compatibility so I would have the know-how to research better parts and know what works together and what does not and also what all the specs really mean. Do you know of a website where I can learn this? One of the reasons I would like to build my own computer is to learn about the workings of a computer. Thanks for all the advice so far.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the manufacturers web sites for example to find what cpu will work on a perticular motherboard (GA EP35 DS3L for example) go the the gigabyte site and look in the CPU support list > http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2629

For Intel CPU"s http://processorfinder.intel.com/ is a useful resource 

For memory the QVL(Qualified Vendor List) from the MB manufactures site or from the memory makers site like this > www.crucial.com

And google and wikipedia are very useful.


----------



## Josh2004 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the links. More so that just being able to see what is compatable I would like to be able to understand what determines if certain parts are or are not compatable. Should I just buy a book about PC Hardware?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's one way to get the basics but hardware changes so fast the publishing doesn't keep up. 
Try looking at articles on Tom Hardware and other sites around the net for the latest comparisons and new hardware releases > http://www.tomshardware.com/us/


----------

